# .

## 087

,   ,       .
            ?

----------


## Olya09

20%      .    .    ,   .     
          . ,      .  ,        .         .       .

           .     .      104  182 1 03 01000 01 1000 110.   ( 101)   02.

    ,          .      ,     .    25  ,    .

----------


## 087

> 20%      .    .    ,   .     
>           . ,      .  ,        .         .       .
> 
>            .     .      104  182 1 03 01000 01 1000 110.   ( 101)   02.
> 
>     ,          .      ,     .    25  ,    .


,    ,         .      .

----------

